
Olive, a new non-linear video editor - app4soft
http://libregraphicsworld.org/blog/entry/introducing-olive-new-non-linear-video-editor
======
krispbyte
> Olive is geared towards users who rely on shortcuts: all editing tools and
> common operations have them, and you can configure your own shortcuts (UI
> for that could do with more work though).

I wish all programs that rely heavily in shortcuts also had a search bar for
users still not proficient with the program. The way Code Editors have been
doing in the last years. Searching with a few keywords is much better than
having to look through tons of menus for new users.

~~~
app4soft
> _I wish all programs that rely heavily in shortcuts also had a search bar
> for users still not proficient with the program._

Maybe, this _feature request_ [0] would be implemented very soon ;-)

 _UPD: Added few mockups into description of feature request!_ [0]

P.S.: Issue with saving customized shortcuts in _Olive_ just fixed![1]

[0] [https://github.com/olive-
editor/olive/issues/259](https://github.com/olive-editor/olive/issues/259)

[1] [https://github.com/olive-
editor/olive/issues/250](https://github.com/olive-editor/olive/issues/250)

~~~
prokoudine
That's useful, but not what the guy above had in mind :)

You are looking for Blender's or GIMP's search and run command thing. E.g.
[https://docs.blender.org/manual/en/latest/interface/controls...](https://docs.blender.org/manual/en/latest/interface/controls/templates/operator_search.html)

~~~
app4soft
Well, could you write another one feature request to _Olive_ issues tracker?

 _UPD: I just add such feature request_ [0], think it would be solved very
soon, as such pop-up should be very similar to current "Keyboard" tab of
"Preferences" dialog ;)

[0] [https://github.com/olive-
editor/olive/issues/265](https://github.com/olive-editor/olive/issues/265)

~~~
prokoudine
You already did that :)

~~~
app4soft
Finally, Issue 265 fixed & _" Action Search" pop-up menu_ added into
_Olive_![0]

@krispbyte, GET latest nightly build[1] while it hot! ;-)

[0] [https://github.com/olive-
editor/olive/commit/952c67972b9e19f...](https://github.com/olive-
editor/olive/commit/952c67972b9e19f5f47236a03dd5a1dae61230a8)

[1] [https://github.com/olive-
editor/olive/releases/tag/continuou...](https://github.com/olive-
editor/olive/releases/tag/continuous)

------
BZH314
OpenShot [1] is another free (also GPLv3 as Olive) video editor for
Windows/Linux/Max using the portable AppImage format [2] (AppImage lets you
download a single binary and launch the software directly, no install process
or super user privileges needed).

It uses ffmpeg behind the scenes.

It seems to have suffered from stability issues in the past (the wikipedia
article mentions lots of negative reviews) but seem pretty stable now, so you
might want to give it a ... shot.

It has been very useful for its quick install process, intuitive interface and
reliability: haven't had a single crash in a very long time, with more than
200 videos on our channel [3] (albeit none required anything fancy editing-
wise).

OpenShot's goal might not appear to be as grandiose as Olive's so I would love
if there was a comparison of both out there.

Looks like we're off trying Olive to compare. Thanks and good luck to the
Olive team.

\---

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenShot](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenShot)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AppImage](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AppImage)

[3]
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgsdHWWQBMHP1plylPrrgpA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgsdHWWQBMHP1plylPrrgpA)

~~~
silverdrake11
I've tried OpenShot, Kdenlive, and Shotcut (not to be confused with OpenShot),
and I have to say Shotcut is my favorite.

~~~
mitchtbaum
Could you please review Shotcut a bit further?

I haven't tried it but have had success with OpenShot. I don't remember why I
picked it over Shotcut, but it did what I needed and never crashed; just was
slightly lacking in features, like reorganizing the timeline - I think I
couldn't multi-select components.

------
IshKebab
> The program doesn't crash all the time. In fact, I've only seen 4 or 5
> crashes for overall ca. 8 hours of use.

That's pretty terrible and matches my experience with other open source video
editors. Cinelerra was especially bad. Why is it so hard to write a video
editor that doesn't crash?

~~~
snazz
I’ll guess that they crash a lot because they need to allocate a lot of memory
and the size of the files they deal with often exceeds the machine’s free RAM.
Blender seems to have the whole “stability” thing down at this point, though,
probably because its primary use is as a 3D modeling and rendering application
and so the video editor can take advantage of its good memory allocation
system.

~~~
app4soft
Please, read with magnifying glass:

> _The program does_ _NOT_ _crash all the time._

Also, I can run and normally use _Olive_ on my 10-year-old notebook[0], where
_Blender VSE_ / _OpenShot_ / _Shotcut_ / _Kdenlive_ could NOT work properly!

[0]
[https://twitter.com/app4soft/status/1080489940138512385](https://twitter.com/app4soft/status/1080489940138512385)

~~~
zaphar
4-5 crashes over 8 hours is _way_ too many crashes.

~~~
app4soft
Test latest nightly build of _Olive_![0]

Four days ago it crashed for me on some tasks, BUT after yesterday update I
try reproduce same steps — and _Olive_ not crashed anymore!

It's development activity is really high; just check their commits[1] and bug-
tracker[2] history.

[0] [https://github.com/olive-
editor/olive/releases/tag/continuou...](https://github.com/olive-
editor/olive/releases/tag/continuous)

[1] [https://github.com/olive-
editor/olive/commits/master](https://github.com/olive-
editor/olive/commits/master)

[2] [https://github.com/olive-editor/olive/issues](https://github.com/olive-
editor/olive/issues)

------
app4soft
_@probonopd_ wrote:[0]

> _Olive is a professional open-source video editor in the making. And they
> are publishing continuous builds in #AppImage format for #Linux which makes
> it trivially easy to follow @oliveteam[1] development. Pro tip: Use
> AppImageUpdate for binary delta updates_ [2]

[0]
[https://twitter.com/probonopd/status/1079154249253179392](https://twitter.com/probonopd/status/1079154249253179392)

[1] [https://twitter.com/oliveteam](https://twitter.com/oliveteam)

[2] [https://github.com/olive-
editor/olive/releases/tag/continuou...](https://github.com/olive-
editor/olive/releases/tag/continuous)

~~~
BZH314
@app4soft, humbly asking for an "executive summary" tweet (maybe pinned on
@OliveTeam?) introducing the project to people who have never heard of it to
make it easy to retweet with some essential "selling" points (cross platform,
open source, free, financially backed on Patreon, very active, ...)

~~~
app4soft
Of course! I will tweet few "executive summary" during this week via @app4soft
and will ask @OliveTeam pin some of them ;)

------
bayesian_horse
I still use Blender for everything, including non-linear Video editing.

And apparently the Video Sequence Editor is being worked on again, after a
couple of years of neglect.

~~~
em-bee
is there a good tutorial on how to get started with video editing in blender?

i managed to use blender to edit some render sequences others made that i
added to my video using pitivi, which is frankly the only video editor that i
could get to work reliably (compared to kdenlive, openshot and cinelerra).

i'd love to use blender for everything to cut down on learning multiple tools
and deal with transition issues but i couldn't figure out how to edit the
whole video in it.

~~~
prokoudine
Something like
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zcj4onvP06w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zcj4onvP06w)
(suggests using an add-on for Blender) or the
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RViX4Tn_tGs&list=PLH3QvbpQe8...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RViX4Tn_tGs&list=PLH3QvbpQe8WQY9ms1t9oKbpWyNu1Q_8PW)
series maybe?

~~~
em-bee
thanks, i'll check those out...

------
ggambetta
I don't see any practical reason not to use Davinci Resolve, which is free (as
in beer) and miles ahead of the open source editors. I used to be quite fond
of Kdenlive but having used Resolve for a couple of months there's no way I'm
going back.

~~~
slondr
+1. I haven't seen a single free video editor that is actually professional
grade like Davinci Resolve is. Openshot and Olive/Kdenlive may be great at
replacing iMovie and Windows Movie Maker, but there's a level of
featurefulness that is a requirement for serious productions that none of
those FOSS solutions seem to have.

I can't wait for the day in which I can be fully satisfied with an open-source
video editor, but until then I'll keep using the solutions that actually do
the things I need them to.

~~~
prokoudine
> Olive/Kdenlive may be great at replacing iMovie and Windows Movie Maker

Olive / Kdenlive and iMovie / Windows Movie Maker are vastly different types
of video editors.

It's like comparing a full-featured DAW against Audacity.

------
kachurovskiy
I've used a few open source video editors and the only one that was stable
enough was Kdenlive. Since then I switched to the DaVinci Resolve and am super
happy with it, even bought the paid version USB dongle. Funny that Resolve is
also not stable on computers that aren't beefy, had to upgrade the PC for it
to handle 4k smoothly. It's refreshing that you can de-noise audio, fine-tune
video stabilization, color correct and add nice effects and transitions all in
one app. I've got a ton of crispy artisan 4k home video now :-)

~~~
myself248
I would love to try Resolve but got stuck on installation. They've never
packaged it for any distro I can find, and their self-made installer seems to
only work on RedHat. Am I missing something? How did you get it installed?

~~~
kachurovskiy
Sadly can't help since I'm using Windows at home, didn't have any installation
issues. Only gotcha so far is that one has to download a separate binary for
the paid version of the app, there's no "activation" in the free version.

------
s1mon
It always pains me when people write about software without mentioning what
platform it runs on. Even after clicking on the project page link in the
article, you have to go to the downloads to find this information. As it turns
out it's available for Windows, Mac, and Linux, so this is a little less
objectionable than other instances of this problem where I read about
something only to find it's only available on a single platform.

~~~
prokoudine
Fair enough. Updated the beginning of the article.

------
TaylorAlexander
It was buried at the end of the article, but this is the creator’s Patreon:

[https://www.patreon.com/olivevideoeditor](https://www.patreon.com/olivevideoeditor)

I’d love to see Patreon grow as a viable way to fund open source projects.

------
bdz
I admit I still use the abandoned Premiere 2 from Adobe. It's a free download
and it works, perfect for home projects (even if it's technically piracy)

------
unicornporn
> Proxies. Olive doesn't do that yet.

In the age of UHD resolutions and up this should probably be on the list of
immediate priorities. I could not work without the proxy feature of Premiere.

~~~
lostgame
Likewise. I immediately cringed at the idea of usability for 4K or even 1080p
video without proxies.

~~~
prokoudine
On smaller projects (think 5 minutes of final video), Olive works pretty
sensibly.

------
Macha
I've previously used Pitivi, found it too unstable for continued use. I think
next time I need to do some video editing, I'll probably try out Blender.

